# Buckeye Big Buck



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Just got my buck back from the taxidermist. Thought I'd post some pictures.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very sweet looking rack, congrats. Makes a nice wall addition.
What did you shot him with and in what county?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice buck. Waiting on getting mine back from the taxidermist. What did it score.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful mount!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

nice mount


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Nice buck. Waiting on getting mine back from the taxidermist. What did it score.



It scored as a non-typical. 178 3/8 Gross. 170 2/8 net.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Header said:


> Very sweet looking rack, congrats. Makes a nice wall addition.
> What did you shot him with and in what county?



Got him with a crossbow in Cuyahoga county.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful buck ............. love those forked brow tines !!!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice buck! The tag looks like it says the year 2000. Did you get him this year?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

BIGDIPPER said:


> Nice buck! The tag looks like it says the year 2000. Did you get him this year?



Very funny. Tagged December 4, 2010. Is that a farm goat your posing with? . All joking aside, you got a nice trophy too!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks Great...


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great looking mount and awesome rack...congrats!


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Nice deer! You got him back quick too.


----------

